# opposite of ADD



## ChronicSmoker (Dec 14, 2005)

I know a lot of prople have ADD. But what if you pay too much attention to detail, or overanalyze things. And i'm not talking about OCD because i'm positive I don't have that.

Is there a name for that? Or is that common in people with SA?

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attention Surplus Disorder? Tunnel vision/focus. 

I know that part of anxiety is obsessive thinking/ruminating/worrying about a particular thing. That might be what you trying to find.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

It could be Obsessive Compulsive _Personality_ Disorder which is different from OCD. It makes you a perfectionist, obsessed with details. Or else it could be like millenniumman says and just be part of the anxiety.


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't know, there's something called "hyperfocus" that some ADHD people have. They can get so sucked into a single task that they completely disregard the rest of the world, but it doesn't seem that it fits what you're talking about.

As far as overanalyzation goes, it's a very prominent component of SA (at least for some people). Overanalyzing what other people might be thinking and the like.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Isn't the opposite of ADD like autism? Focusing on one object for a long time.


----------



## ChronicSmoker (Dec 14, 2005)

no i'm not talking about autism thats completely different


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

You aren't saying it's a good thing that you pay too much attention to detail. So that means you're doing it at the expense of other important areas that deserve your attention.
I would say that is very common in people with sa. I'm answering your question from my own experience of worrying too much about (paying too much attention to) something of little significance that causes me anxiety. What's funny is that by dwelling on all the different aspects that cause me grief I am actually training my mind to focus on negatives. I get so concerned with erasing the problem (of little significance) that I don't realize all the great things that are right in front of me.


----------



## ChronicSmoker (Dec 14, 2005)

ndircukm, you couldn't of said it better.


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks man. You too.


----------

